# Crystal 16 -Smith MArine Design



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

As one of the guys that has purchased a Timm Smith set of plans I'm privileged to get updates on his new stuff. Last week, he let us know that something's cooking!  I got an email stating that the newest edition to his small but growing quiver of flats boats is named the Crystal 16. I gotta say, "it's a sweet little addition!" The lines are typical to his style of design and echo many of the elements of the Osprey18. I still drool over the Osprey plans. Timm paid great attention to the geometry bow flair and it's ability to be built fair. I'm sure he put the same level of detail into this design too. When he announced the Osprey, many people responded by requesting a shorter version. Being the responsive person he is, he one-up'ed us be designing a whole new microskiff to fit the bill.
Check it out:



















http://www.smithmarinedesign.com/crystal16.html


----------

